# Help enabling AGP support. [SOLVED]

## Silent1Mark

World of Warcraft. Glxgears, all stuff of that nature are really slow on my system.

I went through lots of trouble shooting and found this problem

```
 cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput  

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file 

for additional information on this problem.     
```

I have .

```
   

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card   

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x 

Registers:       0xff000e1b:0x00000000

```

And 

```

 cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge 

Host Bridge:     PCI device 10b9:1689

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x 

Registers:       0x1b00021b:0x00000000

```

So to my knowledge it shoud be on,

I have agpgart compiled into my kernel under Character devices.

glxgears gives ~2000 FPS

Is there anything else I can look into to pinpoint the problem and fix it?

Also here is my dmesg.

```

Linux version 2.6.17.6 (root@DainBramage) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #8 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jul 29 12:44:34 EST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f53e0

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AWARD                                 ) @ 0x000f6d70

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x3fff7bc0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x00001003 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2010.003 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1033252k/1048512k available (2947k kernel code, 14628k reserved, 2047k data, 196k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4022.08 BogoMIPS (lpj=20110410)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000003

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000003

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(2) -> Core 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000001 00000000 00000003

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4019.98 BogoMIPS (lpj=20099926)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000003

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000003

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000001 00000000 00000003

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (8042.06 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: 

CPU#0 had 1604741 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=0

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb610, last bus=2

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-103f claimed by ali7101 ACPI

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:02.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2PB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK9] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0A03

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0200

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0B00

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0800

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C04

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0700

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0501

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0501

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0400

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0F13

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0303

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNPB02F

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNPB006

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:02' and the driver 'system'

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f8000000-faffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fb000000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-500fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1154195322.120:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

fakephp: Fake PCI Hot Plug Controller Driver

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:08' and the driver 'serial'

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:09' and the driver 'serial'

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0a' and the driver 'parport_pc'

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,EPP]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:06.0: 3Com PCI 3c905 Boomerang 100baseTx at 0001c000.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

videodev: "VTM Virtual Video Capture Board" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sysfs support, see http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/

Video Technology Magazine Virtual Video Capture Board (Load status: 0)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ALI15X3: chipset revision 199

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6B200P0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6B200P0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: COMBO-52X16C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

   current capacity is 398294975 sectors (203927 MB)

   native  capacity is 398297088 sectors (203928 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 398297088 sectors (203928 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24792/255/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 398297088 sectors (203928 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24792/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdd: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_uli 0000:00:0e.1: version 0.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD000 ctl 0xD402 bmdma 0xE000 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD800 ctl 0xDC02 bmdma 0xE008 irq 17

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4003 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4003 88:007f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 490234752 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_uli

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi1 : sata_uli

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y250M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0f.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0f.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0f.3: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0f.3: irq 18, io mem 0xfd003000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0f.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

pnp: the driver 'i8042 kbd' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0c' and the driver 'i8042 kbd'

pnp: the driver 'i8042 aux' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0b' and the driver 'i8042 aux'

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i2c /dev entries driver

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 4

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

XFS mounting filesystem sda3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda3

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse as /class/input/input1

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

ReiserFS: hdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: hdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb1: checking transaction log (hdb1)

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 5137, last_flushed_trans_id 5362

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 23033909613585, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 81

ReiserFS: hdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

```

```
 uname -a

Linux DainBramage 2.6.17.6 #8 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jul 29 12:44:34 EST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ GNU/Linux

```

Any help or a point in the right direction would help out alot. Thanks.Last edited by Silent1Mark on Sun Jul 30, 2006 4:12 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

1) Compile agpgart as a module.

B) Change your xorg.conf so that the nvidia driver uses its own AGP instead.

From my xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "NvAGP"         "1"

EndSection

```

The NvAGP option is what you need to add.

----------

## Silent1Mark

I have agpgart as a module now.

```

   lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4556372  12 

agpgart                36428  1 nvidia

```

and the NVAGP option set, with some others. 

```
 

Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "True"

   Option      "NvAGP"                           "1"

   Option     "RenderAccel"           "True"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

```

But I am still getting 

```
 cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput  

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file 

for additional information on this problem.        

```

dmesg | grep NV

```
dmesg  | grep NV

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:06:38 PDT 2006

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0

```

dmesg | grep agp

```
 dmesg  | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

```

Maybe the Motherboard is just faulty?

I used to get 50-60 FPS in warcraft and around 10k FPS in glx gears.

now I get 2000 FPS in gls gears and 4fps in warcraft.

Perhaps the bottleneck is in xorg-7.0 ?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Just as a test, add agpgart, and any other agp related modules, to /etc/hotplug/blacklist so that they won't get loaded until absolutely needed.  (i.e. when the nvidia kernel module is loaded)  I had to do that when I was using Ubuntu so that Nvidia's agp was used instead of the kernel's.  You might also try out the different values for the NvAGP option.

EDIT: also, disable composite and see if it makes any difference.

----------

## Silent1Mark

agpgart was in the blacklist already.

It is the only agprelated module.

I will try playing with the different option.

Only 1 2 and 3 correct?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Yes, 1, 2, and 3 are the only options.  Check out /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-*/README.gz for all the options.

----------

## Silent1Mark

They were all a no-go situation

In my Xorg.0.log it says renderaccel is turned on and it intializes the 2d and 3d engines.

Is there a way to tel lif my motherboard is just bricked or soemthing?

Or is there a setting in the BIOS that needs turned on.

THeo nly AGP related option in the BIOS is the AGP overvoltage control.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

The output from the host-bridge says that AGP is on and supported at 8x and 4x, so I doubt that it is a BIOS problem.  Did you try disabling composite?  I assume you have it enabled as you have the related nvidia option in your xorg.conf.

----------

## Silent1Mark

I was turning that option on and off just to see if I could make changes.

It doesn't work with it on or commented out.

Is there another location that I am supposed to configure the setting besides /etx/X11/xorg.conf ? 

I also have these setting turned on .

```

                                /etc/modules.d/nvidia

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!! For more

# option see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1/README.gz

#

#   To enable Side Band Adressing:  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1

#

#   To enable Fast Writes: NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

#

# To enable both for instance, uncomment following line:

#

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

# If you have a mobile chip, you may need to enable this option

# if you have hard lockups when starting X.

#

# See: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=343186

#option nvidia NVreg_Mobile=1

```

Do I have the aliases set properly, those were the defaults.

I only uncommented the one line to enable Fast writes and SBA.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Those settings look fine.  I don't have any other ideas about this.  Sorry.

----------

## Silent1Mark

I just noticed another problem

```
 lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1689 K8 Northbridge [Super K8 Single Chip]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation AGP8X Controller

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

00:03.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1563 HyperTransport South Bridge (rev 70)

00:03.1 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:0e.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c7)

00:0e.1 IDE interface: ALi Corporation ULi 5289 SATA (rev 10)

00:0f.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:0f.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:0f.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:0f.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

02:06.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]

02:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 04)

02:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 01)

```

I don't see where it detects agp in there.

EDIT: Nevermind I see it in there.

I tried enabling the NVreg_EnableALiAGP=1 in the /etc/modules.d/nvidia

but to no avail.

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/registry returns

```

       cat /proc/driver/nvidia/registry 

VideoMemoryTypeOverride: 1

EnableVia4x: 0

EnableALiAGP: 1

NvAGP: 1

ReqAGPRate: 15

EnableAGPSBA: 1

EnableAGPFW: 1

SoftEDIDs: 1

Mobile: 4294967295

ResmanDebugLevel: 4294967295

FlatPanelMode: 0

DevicesConnected: 0

VideoEnhancement: 1

RmLogonRC: 1

VbiosFromROM: 0

ModifyDeviceFiles: 1

DeviceFileUID: 0

DeviceFileGID: 0

DeviceFileMode: 438

RemapLimit: 0

UseCPA: 4294967295

DetectPrimaryVga: 1

SaveVBios: 0

EnableBrightnessControl: 0

PanelPWMFrequency: 1018

PanelBrightnessLimits: 65280

```

Last edited by Silent1Mark on Sun Jul 30, 2006 1:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *Quote:*   

> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation AGP8X Controller 

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Silent1Mark

Yeah I saw it, lspci | grep agp didn't output that. 

touchy casesensitive commands   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yabbadabbadont

grep -i

is your friend...   :Very Happy: 

Edit: do you have Ali AGP support enabled as a module in your kernel config?  I have VIA chipset, so I have via_agp as a module as well as agpgart.

----------

## Silent1Mark

I will try it and see what happens.

The motherboard is a ga-k8u-939

I thought it had a via chipset.

I am going to go back through my kernel and see if that created any problems.

----------

## Silent1Mark

No luck.

I am getting this now though

lsmod

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

agpgart                36428  0 

nvidia               4553812  12 

```

agpgart is there.

nothign is using it though.

EDIT: So I am running a revdep-rebuild 

says 

```

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/winex/lib/libopengl32.so (requires  libwine.so libwine_tsx11.so)

 done.

```

Maybe that will fix it.

----------

## Silent1Mark

So after kicking up some old forum posts and I found this

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=793209

Apparently the nvidia-drivers do not support the ULI chipsets.

Oh well.

An upgrade is in the making anyway.

Any one know of a good linux friendly nvidia friendly mother board?

----------

## Headrush

 *Silent1Mark wrote:*   

> So after kicking up some old forum posts and I found this
> 
> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=793209
> 
> Apparently the nvidia-drivers do not support the ULI chipsets.
> ...

 

Just means you need to use the kernel included agp, not the nvidia one. (Mine is the same.)

It looks like you have a X2 CPU but you are compiling for a i686 based system, (32bit), is this correct.

I know in 64 bit mode you need the amd64_agp module also, I don't know how that works if you are running in 32 bit mode.

----------

## Silent1Mark

I am compiling for 32bit.

I will try and see if I can load in the module and post back.

```

 lsmod  

Module                  Size  Used by

amd64_agp              13700  1 

nvidia               4556372  12 

agpgart                36428  2 amd64_agp,nvidia

```

My glxgears is now at 3.7k instead of the 2k.

Is there anythign else I can try?

----------

## Headrush

What does cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status show now?

----------

## Silent1Mark

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

So  you do need amd64_agp even in 32bit mode.

Thanks for all of the help.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Headrush

 *Silent1Mark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 
> ...

 

And I saw that unfixable in your thread title and I almost skipped by without looking.    :Laughing: 

----------

